# STX Turboforce Grinder



## ks_wayward_son (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry if this has already been posted a bunch, took the lazy way out and didn't use a search.  I have been using a Kitchenaid with attachment for some time now, and have had relatively good success, but was thinking of stepping up to a dedicated unit at some point.  Anyone using/have used the STX Turboforce?  Its gotten about a bazillion good reviews or so, was wondering if it is a gimmick or legit?  Plus, it looks like you would get a stuffed burger press with the "kit".  Don't have one of those yet!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 21, 2021)

Do the search.  There are a ton of posts, pro/con.  The STX does seem to be fairly popular as are others in the same price range.


----------



## Bytor (Apr 22, 2021)

I have had my turboforce for about 5 years or so.  I need to use it more often than I do, but it's a good grinder.  The motor has some definite power to keep up with the meat.  I sometimes let my meat slices in the freezer a little longer than I should, so some times they are pretty stiff, but the grinder will take them.  Two forward and one reverse speed works great.  I have had no issues with the die's that come with it they are pretty good and so is the stainless.  It can be a little loud as you pack the meat into it, but works great.

For the money, I think it's a good deal.


----------



## rc4u (Apr 22, 2021)

my stx turbo lasted 2 grinds. amazon was happy to take it back. when ifroze the head n put slightly hard strips in i let it set a minute n it frooze n burnt out when i hit the peddle.. my lem big bite just spins..


----------



## old sarge (Apr 25, 2021)

Did a quick search and the STX grinders are in short supply; some not even available at this time.


----------

